# Peugeot vs Audi Motorsport History



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

This battle between the Germans and the French goes back to 1980’s.
Audi went into rallying and won in the first few years. Their dominance subsided when mid- engined cars were allowed and all of the competition used these lay outs. Audi refused and stuck to their front-engined lay out, thus they did not do as well as usual. After Audi handicapped it self the Peugeot 205 took over winning ways. 

















But Audi did get the last laugh; by destroying the 205 at Pikes Peak in 1987 (basically the last place were the mighty Group B cars could race after being banned in)

















Audi Then moved onto Circuit racing, but lets jump forward a couple of years. To Audi in Super Touring in 1996 Audi dominated in 7 countries. 1997 brought weight penalties and eventually Quattro was banned in 1998. Now this handicap was brought along by the organizers. Now Peugeot had been in this series for a while and the first brand to start winning after the demise of Audi? Peugeot. STW champions in 1998 with Laurent Aiello, and this happened in a few countries. 

















So these two companies have clashed before. Now at Le Mans they will clash again. In the past there was always something which didn’t level the playing field. Eg the front engine and 4WD being banned. 
Now at Le Mans the playing field is level. And this is a must win for Audi. If peg wins Audis reputation at LE Mans will be Blemished. Audi must win, and in my opioion, come the race Audi will have the advantage. Peg - fast - unreliable, Audi - fast -reliable



























_Modified by lappies at 12:39 AM 6/10/2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Peugeot vs Audi Motorsport History (lappies)*

The Peugeot may have been faster but the Audi is holding back @ LeMans.Whatever the case,the Peugeot will succumb to reliability issues....its a Peugeot for christ sake.


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Peugeot vs Audi Motorsport History (lappies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lappies* »_











i would happily rock this look any day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## heel_toe (Apr 27, 2007)

I actually saw someone try to do something like that to their car here in ATL. I emphasize TRY. If anyone does this at least put a LOT of effort into it and make it look RIGHT.


----------

